# Coach conversion



## De Jonckheer (Apr 8, 2012)

At the end of 2007, when i was retired i started to convert a coach into an RV. The story you can find at Het verhaal van de Jonckheere P5
It is in Dutch but there are a lot of pics. 3 times we where in Portugal and numerous other trips as well with no problems. And all that with a vehicle with over a million km!


----------



## Haaamster (Apr 8, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful, looks like you had a lot of fun building her.


----------



## Burtie (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice I'm a great big fan of the coaches 
been converted in to motorhomes and very 
nearly had one not so long ago but sadly 
wouldn't fit in my drive without complaints 
from neighbours. I hope it gives you many years of 
happy camping.


----------



## ellisboy (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice! :wave:


----------



## fifthwheel (Apr 8, 2012)

What a great job you have done, very interesting reading. Congratulations!!


----------



## moggy (Apr 8, 2012)

*bus*



De Jonckheer said:


> At the end of 2007, when i was retired i started to convert a coach into an RV. The story you can find at Het verhaal van de Jonckheere P5
> It is in Dutch but there are a lot of pics. 3 times we where in Portugal and numerous other trips as well with no problems. And all that with a vehicle with over a million km!
> 
> View attachment 5031 View attachment 5032



great looking conversion.


----------



## Sparewheel (May 12, 2012)

Cool wagon great finish & attention to detail enjoy the fruits of your labour.


----------

